# Microsoft Publisher Viewer



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

Hi.

I have just received an MS Publisher file from a colleague. But I don't have Publisher and don't wish to purchase it. Does anyone know of a viewer for MS Publisher?


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

nope, doesn't exist
best you can do is order the 30 day trial, then continue using it as a viewer after the functions stop
http://www.microsoft.com/Office/publisher/prodinfo/trial.mspx

or have them pdf it and resend it to you


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks, jbcalg. I thought that was going to be the answer, but I was hoping that maybe some third party might have developed something.

Actually, I had my colleague save the file as an RTF file and re-send it. That worked well enough for our purpose.


----------

